# Anyone have Garmin Livescope Panoptix??



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I have questions...lots of questions.

I'm considering buying a bundle with the idea of moving the unit to my boat in the spring but I'm not sure about a few things. 

Feel free to pm me if anyone is willing to field some questions.

Thank you!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

What stuff are you unsure about.
Besides...money! Lol 
You going with lvs 32


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Where to mount the monitor to my boat...bow or stern? Where to mount the transducer. 

Can an echomap plus "talk" to my echomap chirp?


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

You'll luv it. It's really not fair to the fish tho
My buddy limits catch way below legal limits because it's too good


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

You will need to join garmin site.lol
I'm pretty sure the chirp doesn't communicate with a plus. I don't think a plus will communicate with another plus.
I know the chirp will not run lvs 32, need a plus unit. Most run lvs32 on trolling or a separate stick.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> You will need to join garmin site.lol
> I'm pretty sure the chirp doesn't communicate with a plus. I don't think a plus will communicate with another plus.
> I know the chirp will not run lvs 32, need a plus unit. Most run lvs32 on trolling or a separate stick.


Thanks! I called Garmin yesterday and got a few questions answered, then called Reeds sporting goods and had a good conversation with them. They really know their stuff!


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Get it. You won't be disappointed . Mount to bow. Biggest game changer to ice fishing since flashers.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Buddy has one. Took it out on Saginaw bay for a day. I wasn't real impressed. Ice too thick to show forward scan because transducer wouldn't reach below ice, touch screen was screwy in the cold, and the the imaging on screen wasn't 100% real-time. There is like a half second lull from jigging to what you see on screen. I certainly see it's advantages but no way would I pay for something that pricey I can use in limited conditions. Maybe others have different opinions but that's what I thought. I'll stick to my $360.00 FL-8


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Well your buddy doesn’t know how to set his unit up then. Your post is so misleading it’s ridicules...


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

Watched countless videos on both soft and hard water. When I have enough pennies stashed away I'm pulling the trigger. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

whitetail&walleye said:


> Watched countless videos on both soft and hard water. When I have enough pennies stashed away I'm pulling the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


So you've seen the ones where you can see the fish open its mouth? That alone is amazing


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

sureshot006 said:


> So you've seen the ones where you can see the fish open its mouth? That alone is amazing


I've seen a lot of videos but not that one. How can I find that one?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

thill said:


> I've seen a lot of videos but not that one. How can I find that one?


I cant r.remember which it was... the one jigging for musky maybe? Was a while back I saw it.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I did see that one! Its pretty impressive!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I am hoping to see one on the ice this year. I wouldn't rule out one being in my future.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Would have to big fish to see that. But then again I'm not sure how good the zoom feature is.
I read some are having hard time, I guess some tweaking in the settings.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Would have to big fish to see that. But then again I'm not sure how good the zoom feature is.
> I read some are having hard time, I guess some tweaking in the settings.


Yes I agree.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> So you've seen the ones where you can see the fish open its mouth? That alone is amazing


Yes..pretty impressive. Some of the pike and musky even walleye ones where they have the unit dialed in you can make out fins 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Not icefishing related, but this video shows how great the detail is from livescope. It's crazy to watch the fish swimming around in the weeds.


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a 7 inch panoptix I'd sell for 1400. I'm trying to upgrade to 9 inch one now. It's not very portable for say perch fishing but for anything else it's a total game changer

The best part is you can mark all you jigs and your buddies jigs. And then see where the fish is coming from and what lure it's going to hit


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

thill said:


> Not icefishing related, but this video shows how great the detail is from livescope. It's crazy to watch the fish swimming around in the weeds.


That’s crazy, pricey, and crazy!
Are these things legal in tournament fishing?


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

wonder which is better, that unit or the Lowrance HDS Live


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Smallie12 said:


> wonder which is better, that unit or the Lowrance HDS Live


Theres a few comparisons on YouTube. I think Garmin comes out the winner.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

I think it would be harder to run and gun the way alot of us fish panfish. For camping out in one spot or not moving as often probably would be awesome.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

june bugger said:


> I think it would be harder to run and gun the way alot of us fish panfish. For camping out in one spot or not moving as often probably would be awesome.


Why would that be? I was thinking this set up would kick butt for locating panfish. You can drill 1 hole and see any fish within an 80 ft radius, then drill a 2nd hole and set up on top of them.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

june bugger said:


> I think it would be harder to run and gun the way alot of us fish panfish. For camping out in one spot or not moving as often probably would be awesome.


I cut more holes than 99 percent of people. Always on the move. Have done good in most and won a bunch of tournaments. It is a huge help to run and gun cuts down on holes drilled by a ton. Cuts the finding of fish down to nothing. It's amazing. I wish they would make it illegal for tournaments because it does help narrow the playing field lol.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

that vidieo on locating perch is awesome.cant believe how it seperates individual fish so clearly.glad im happy with my fl-28 because my pockets arent deep enough for that bundle but it is one cool tool


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

The technology will evolve and it'll get cheaper. If I get one it'll probably be an outgoing model for 2/3 the price.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

whitetail&walleye said:


> Watched countless videos on both soft and hard water. When I have enough pennies stashed away I'm pulling the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I just purchased a 93sv 10 inch screen and it is absolutely awesome ,no doubt about it!!! I'm purchasing the livescope to complement the 93sv !!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Doghouse 5 said:


> I just purchased a 93sv 10 inch screen and it is absolutely awesome ,no doubt about it!!! I'm purchasing the livescope to complement the 93sv !!


93sv Chirp, Plus or UHD?


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

thill said:


> 93sv Chirp, Plus or UHD?


 93sv "plus"...


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Doghouse 5 said:


> 93sv "plus"...


You're in business! I bought the 93sv Chirp last Spring. Unfortunately it is not compatible with the Livescope.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Wolverine423 said:


> Well your buddy doesn’t know how to set his unit up then. Your post is so misleading it’s ridicules...


Don't understand how it's misleading. It's just how I understood the operations of the unit. Hence my _ridicules_ opinion .


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

thill said:


> You're in business! I bought the 93sv Chirp last Spring. Unfortunately it is not compatible with the Livescope.


Yeah but some like the 22 over livescope.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Yeah but some like the 22 over livescope.


What is the 22?

Edit: Nevermind, got it. FL22


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

bigbuckmiddaugh said:


> Would have to big fish to see that. But then again I'm not sure how good the zoom feature is.
> I read some are having hard time, I guess some tweaking in the settings.


It does take some tweaking to get it dialed in, but once it is... oh man. Took ours out for the first time about two weeks ago. Wasn't expecting to find any good ice, but we did and went out to a small lake to play with it. It was easy to tell the difference between the little perch and little gills that were swimming around. The detail is insane. I've seen the videos of the bigger fish like musky and pike, and you can clearly see the fins moving on the fish. Can't wait to actually get out and fish with it.


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

thill said:


> What is the 22?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, got it. FL22


I think they're referring to the original Panoptix transducer, the PS22, not the livescope.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

seymore13 said:


> I think they're referring to the original Panoptix transducer, the PS22, not the livescope.


Does the PS22 have any advantages over the LSV32?


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

thill said:


> Does the PS22 have any advantages over the LSV32?


It's kind of like comparing traditional 2d sonar with down or side imaging. They're both showing the same thing, just one shows it in a more detailed, realistic sense. You can go into the settings on your unit and turn on demo mode to see both and compare them.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

seymore13 said:


> It's kind of like comparing traditional 2d sonar with down or side imaging. They're both showing the same thing, just one shows it in a more detailed, realistic sense. You can go into the settings on your unit and turn on demo mode to see both and compare them.


I guess I'm wondering if the LSV32 will allow me to have both the livescope and liveview. If that's the case, I could split the screen and use both at the same time. One of the 100's of youtube videos I watched showed a guy using both at the same time but I don't remember if he had two units running or one split screen. 

I know the livescope has amazing detail, but the liveview was able to detect fish at greater distances.


----------



## seymore13 (Oct 16, 2015)

thill said:


> I guess I'm wondering if the LSV32 will allow me to have both the livescope and liveview. If that's the case, I could split the screen and use both at the same time. One of the 100's of youtube videos I watched showed a guy using both at the same time but I don't remember if he had two units running or one split screen.
> 
> I know the livescope has amazing detail, but the liveview was able to detect fish at greater distances.


I'm thinking he may have had two units. I'm not sure that you get any of the livevu pages with the livescope. At least on mine, when you open the panoptix screen, livescope is all that's available. I know the livevu had more options under the panoptix menu.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

thill said:


> Does the PS22 have any advantages over the LSV32?


Yes it does.


----------

